# Nuevo jilo sobre mineras, mineras de oro, plata, cobre, cobalto, lítio, uranio, carbón, y el resto de la tabla periódica



## DDT (12 Oct 2021)

Como trumposo Trump liquidó el magnífico hilo sobre mineras abro nuevo hilo , con la intención de no cerrarlo. 

Por si alguno no se había enterado llevo acciones de una minera australiana llamada Perseus Minning. El destino me llevó a esta minera desde una minera de litio llamada Dakota Minerals, por avatares de la vida" semos fuido engañados" por piratas portugueses llamados ya ni me acuerdo (como veis no sólo perdono sino también olvido), cuando me acuerde lo pongo. Bueno el caso es que mis acciones desembocaron reducidas a unos pocos miles de acciones de Perseus. Como me gustó la empresa compré algunas mas a 1.35 hará un año. Ahora después de subir, bajar y volver a subir valen 1,57, todo en dólares australianos. 

También tengo dos mineras australianas más , dos penny stocks, pero prefiero hablar de ellas en el hilo de penny stocks.


----------



## DDT (18 Oct 2021)

Ohh, que poco interés en las mineras....
Pues que sepáis que mis acciones han aumentado a 1,72 dólares australianos.
Pongo link de la empresa por si os interesa





Perseus Mining – African focused gold company







 perseusmining.com


----------



## Beto (18 Oct 2021)

Me iré fijando, gracias. Me he descolgado un poco de las acciones


----------



## marquen2303 (23 Oct 2021)

Hola! No se que ha pasado con el hilo de las mineras, estoy un poco desconectado pero teniamos muy buenos foreros que participaban en ese hilo como @Mochuelo 
Yo sigo invertido en mineras de oro, plata, cobre, estaño, uranio, litio y algo de platino


----------



## brent (23 Oct 2021)

Hay un fondo de litio el Global X ese de los huevos.
Pensais que ha subido demasiado? Está a 85 o por ahí, a principios del año creo que a 40.



Fuente del gráfico: investing


----------



## Tolagu (23 Oct 2021)

DDT dijo:


> Ohh, que poco interés en las mineras....
> Pues que sepáis que mis acciones han aumentado a 1,72 dólares australianos.
> Pongo link de la empresa por si os interesa
> 
> ...



Interés si hay. Yo estoy invertido en algunas. Os pondré la mini-cartera esta semana. Si me gustaría saber qué fue lo que pasó con el hilo anterior. He preguntado varias veces pero no he conseguido enterarme bien. Y si que es cierto que @Mochuelo publicaba MUY buena información.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (23 Oct 2021)

Yo compré una minera de uranio hace unos 4-6 meses a 1,95 y está a 3,4. Llevo muy poco porque solo estoy probando, pero tiene muy buena pinta. Se llama uranium energy corp


----------



## TheYellowKing (23 Oct 2021)

Yo si estoy interesado en este hilo. De mineras llevo:

Ganfeng
Lightbrigde
Uranium Royalty (negocios con mineras)
Energy Fuels

En seguimiento tengo:
Franco-Nevada Corp (financiera de mineras)
Fresnillo Plc
KGHM Polska Miedz SA
Newmont Mining
Pan American Silver
Uranium Energy Corp
Cameco Corp

Agradecería cualquier información o consejo.


----------



## TheYellowKing (23 Oct 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Yo compré una minera de uranio hace unos 4-6 meses a 1,95 y está a 3,4. Llevo muy poco porque solo estoy probando, pero tiene muy buena pinta. Se llama uranium energy corp



Buena subida pegó estos días, yo me salí al ver que no subía al mismo ritmo que las otras que he puesto en el mensaje anterior.


----------



## TheYellowKing (23 Oct 2021)

Puede ser un buen año para el cobre, la plata y el uranio. Todo muy relacionado con la energía, dando por hecho que la crisis energética es real, claro. También China está haciendo pruebas con torio, hay mineras de uranio que trabajan el torio y por supuesto, para minar plata se saca oro.


----------



## marquen2303 (23 Oct 2021)

En uranio llevo UUUU, GLO, NXE, CCJ, DNN y algo de VUI para corto plazo.
En estaño AFM y CUSN
En cobre SLS, FCX, CMMC
En oro y plata llevo varias pero mis posiciones mas importantes son ABRA, ADT1, GGD, ESK, MAG, MOZ


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Oct 2021)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Yo si estoy interesado en este hilo. De mineras llevo:
> 
> Ganfeng
> Lightbrigde
> ...



Franco Nevada lleva 20 años dando mas rendimiento que el SP 500 cada año.
Newmont ya ha tocado suelo y empieza a subir.


----------



## DDT (23 Oct 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Yo compré una minera de uranio hace unos 4-6 meses a 1,95 y está a 3,4. Llevo muy poco porque solo estoy probando, pero tiene muy buena pinta. Se llama uranium energy corp



Que buen ojo. Mis felicitaciones.


----------



## DDT (23 Oct 2021)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Puede ser un buen año para el cobre, la plata y el uranio. Todo muy relacionado con la energía, dando por hecho que la crisis energética es real, claro. También China está haciendo pruebas con torio, hay mineras de uranio que trabajan el torio y por supuesto, para minar plata se saca oro.



Dios te oiga. Yo palmo un pastón con una minera de cobre/cobalto. Se llama Celsius Resources, cotiza en ASX. 
Si veo movimiento ya os avisaré por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## TheYellowKing (23 Oct 2021)

Por si queréis sacar pasta con squeeze:


----------



## Monsieur George (23 Oct 2021)

Gracias, @DDT Desde que se fue Tronald Dump, este subforo ya no es el mismo. De todas formas, hay que tener cuidado con este sector. Muchos costes operativos en los que puede impactar el precio del petróleo. Hilo a seguir, de todas formas.


----------



## Mochuelo (26 Oct 2021)

Se nota que ultimamente no paso mucho por el foro, ni sabia que habian cerrado el hilo de Tronald. Tambie se nota el escaso interes en las mineras de oro y plata, que contrasta con el renovado interes hacía las mineras de metales básicos gracias a la fortaleza de precios del cobre, Uranio, niquel, estaño, etc.(por no mencionar al petroleo, gas natural, madera...materias primas en general). Supongo que entre los problemas en la cadena de suministros y los efectos de la "transitoria" inflación habrán despertado miedos y avaricias en nuestros volubles mercados.

Creo recordar que en uno de los primeros post en el hilo afirmaba que mi posición en mineras de oro y plata era debido a que eran acciones cíclicas, y que había percibido el inicio de un nuevo ciclo y parecía una buena idea cabalgar por completo este ciclo. ahora seis años despues aqui estamos y seguimos cabalgando este toro salvaje e impredecible y aún nos mantenemos. También he comentado bastantes veces que una de las mayores ventajas potenciales de este ciclo es que empezamos con unas valoraciones de las mineras de oro y plata (y materias primas en general) profundamente subvalorados respecto al activo y al mercado de acciones en general. Recomiendo mirar los ratios HUI/GLD, HUI/SP500 y similares para apreciar mejor este punto.

Después de una larga corrección desde el agosto del 2020 que puso las cotizaciones de buena parte de las mineras de Mps cerca o en los mínimos de 52 semanas y el sentimiento (DI) en lecturas revoloteando sobre 10 (es decir bajisimo, como para tirarlas por el inodoro). Dodo eso a pesar que muchos productores presentan buenos resultados trimestrales, han pagado deudas, presentan flujos de caja y margenes record. El sector junior a pesar de la euforia del verano del 2020 ha devuelto muchas cotizaciones un 30-60% (a ojimetro) desde entonces. Así que, barato esta, pero si no eres crypto o meme stock, o haces record histórico cada dos semanas. Pues no molas.

A veces los hechos no importan.... hasta que lo hacen
[




Para seguir la tradición publicaré un listado de mi cartera por orden de capitalización y añadire el porcentaje de cada acción. Como es mi intención comentar algunos de los vaivenes desglosare esta en tres partes. He aqui la primera:

RGLD, PAAS y WPM son mis principales posiciones. Compradas en la última mitad del 2015 son el corazón de mi portafolio y un "buy and Hold" en toda regla con la intención de seguir con ellas hasta que demos por finiticado este ciclo alcista de MPs. Puede observarse que me gustan las empresas de regalias. Las considero una formas más seguras de inversión en el sector y por su estructura quizás sean las más adecuadas holders mas conservadores. SAND y OR son otras regalias más jovenes, que tienen mi entender buenas prespectivas de crecimiento y candidatas a entrar en mis "core". Hice una incursión en Maverick, pero considere que mi timing no habia sido adecuado y me retire con leves perdidas, quedando a la espera de si se presenta una buena oportunidad. Construi una posición en KL con la intención de sustituir mis añoradas acciones de NEM como productor senior y debo decir que la unión con AEM me parece una buena (o excelente) combinación , pero como accionista me siento defraudado, creo mereceria una mayor prima. Mantendre las acciones de AEM2.0 y espero se conviertan en uno de los pilares de mi cartera.

Eskay (ESK) se ha colado en mis principales posiciones, y es mi principal posición en exploración. La tengo sobreponderada porque tiene muchos obtetivos, creo que entre en un momento adecuado y los drills del año pasado confirmaron las cualidades de los terrenos y ahora estoy expectante como un niño pequeño de los drills de este año. La historia requeriria un post aparte dado la amplitud de la historia y la debida diligencia que hice, pero será en otra ocasión.

Novo es, por ahora, una decepción y mi vela roja de mis "cores". No he tirado la toalla como El sargento pero los muy decepcionantes resultados del 3TR despues de un mes de julio bueno son preocupantes. La tengo en observación. Los problemas operativos el primer año de puesta en marcha de una mina pueden ser muy problemáticos (vease Rainy River de NGD, o Pure Gold, o Pretium incluso). Veremos si solo son problemas de juventud y en principio la tesis sigue más o menos igual.

Fresnillo es mi principal apuesta, junto con PAAS, como minero senior y con apalancamiento en plata. Una entrada oportunista que me salió bien, dado que ha resistido incluso con la actual bajada.

AXU y MAG estan entrando en producción con lo que espero que ademas del apalancamiento sobre el precio de la plata, obtendre una revalorización al pasar a productor y por tanto firmes candidatos a para en su momento sacar tajada y diversificar a otros aires.

SILV es una mina de plata muy alto grado en construcción en Mexico, excelente economia ytotalmente financiada. Una gran historia que pensaba se me había escapado, pero esta corrección me ha dado la oportunidad de entrar a un precio razonable .
Bueno acabo el tocho.


----------



## Mochuelo (28 Oct 2021)

Los de Crescat nos recuerdan el caso macro de el sufrido sector de los metales preciosos.

EL CASO MACRO DE LOS METALES PRECIOSOS


----------



## Tolagu (29 Oct 2021)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 820489
> 
> Los de Crescat nos recuerdan el caso macro de el sufrido sector de los metales preciosos.
> 
> EL CASO MACRO DE LOS METALES PRECIOSOS



Buen informe. Gracias @Mochuelo


----------



## Mochuelo (30 Oct 2021)

Vayamos con la segunda parte de mi cartera, como siempre por orden de capitalización y añado porcentaje de la posición.
Adriatic Metals debe ser conocido por el foro, El Sargento ofreció una buena exposición en momentun financial y Canario creo recordar que lo debatio en el hilo anterior. Entre en este periodo de corrección que coincide a mi entender con el periodo huerfano de la curva de Lassonde por lo considero mi entrada aceptable. Me he perdido la revalorización por descubrimiento y definición del deposito pero presenta unas buenas perspectivas dada una excelente economia del proyecto polimetálico de Rupice, completamente financiado, y presenta buenas perspectivas de expansión gracias a activos en Serbia y Bosnia. 

Sibanye es una de mis más recientes posiciones, en principio destinada a ser una de mis "cores" y un intento de diversificación. Sibanye aunque tiene minas de oro (y posee tambien la mitad de DRD Gold) es principalmente una minera de Platino, Paladio, Rodio y se esta expandiendo hacia metales de bateria. Reconozco que es una empresa compleja y con aristas pero creo que la dirección lo esta haciendo bien, ganando mucho dinero y creo que estan bien enfocados . Posiblemente amplie ligeramente en alguna rotación si los precios acompañan o reinvertiremos el buen dividendo que tienen.

Sprott no es una minera, es una empresa financiera y como es uno de los mayores inversores en minas, creo que le ira muy bien este ciclo. (PSLV ,PHYS, CEF, U.U, SPPP son suyos).

VGZ, ITRG y SBB tienen a mi entender depósitos que presentan una buena economia y que seran construidos algun dia. A la espera de financiación, socios o sean adquiridas siguen el largo proceso de permisos y han sufrido desproporcionadamente durante esta corrección.

SRR mining, First Majestic, Hecla (aparecerá en la tercera parte). Son los restos de mis productores medios y los he utilizado como fuente de liquidez cuando he querido hacer rotaciones o desinvertir ( como productores son más "predecibles" y por su tienen mayor apalancamiento lo que les hace adecuados para tradear. AG y HL son ya largamente free riders como lo fueron EXK. 

NFG ha sido un buen éxito de descubrimiento, en la ahora muy caliente zona de Newfound. Vendi una tercera parte a 12,11 CAD, un 240% sobre mi media y mantengo el resto con la tranquilidad que da ser free rider a espera de que se reinicie de nuevo el ciclo alcista. Mientras tanto siguen mostrando excelentes drills, aunque con el sentimiento actual no parecen mover mucho la aguja. Creo que será mejor que Fosterville y Fosterville convirtió a KL en lo que es.

WRM, DMX, BRC son exploradores en buenas juridisciones (Alaska-Australia, Suecia y Nevada). Me gustan los proyectos y por eso aguanto estoicamente el rojo a la espera que unos buenos drills cambien la marea.

bueno, acabo el tocho que alguno se habrá dormido ya. si teneis alguna pregunta no dudeis en hacerla.


----------



## marquen2303 (11 Nov 2021)

Esto comienza a tirar!! Tengo todavía munición para ampliar posiciones esperando que rompiera los $ 1835 así que ahora toca estudiar entradas. 
Suerte allí fuera.


----------



## martinmar (11 Nov 2021)

$DNN, minera canadiense de uranio, cotizada en NYSE, esta empezando a despertar... el EPS ha crecido un 400% respecto al trimestre anterir y las ventas +265%.
Ahi lo dejo.


----------



## DDT (5 Mar 2022)

Alguna recomendación? 
A mi me gusta Mako Gold en ASX. 
Mis Perseus van muy bien, ahora en 1.83 AUD. 
Mis Celsius Resources fatal en 0, 021. Mi promedio es sobre 0,08 así que fatal. Pero aún así les veo un gran potencial. Ahora tenemos además de la mina de cobalto una de cobre en Filipinas, bueno no son minas todavía, pero quien sabe, algún día....


----------



## Emosido (5 Mar 2022)

Conoces Tesoro Resources (ASX)? Alguna opinion al respecto?


----------



## DDT (7 Mar 2022)

No, no conozco nada de Tesoro, no sabría decirte.
Supongo que sigues su hilo en hotcopper. He visto que tiene un anuncio de recurso de 660.000 k de oro. La concentración parece un poco baja a 0.8g/t.
Así mirando por encima y a precio acción similar me gusta más Mako Gold, que creo que superará el millón de toneladas, esta en Costa de Marfil, donde hay operativas un montón de minas.


----------



## Emosido (8 Mar 2022)

Gracias le echare un ojo. No conocia hotcopper ni se mucho del mundillo, solo me la comento un amigo y tenia curiosidad por saber que opinabas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Mar 2022)

algún etf?


----------



## DDT (20 Sep 2022)

He puesto orden de compra de algunas Celsius más. Estoy a un -80% pero me da igual. Ayer hubo un movimiento de 20 millones de acciones. No paro de ver mineras de las potentes comprando depósitos de cobre en los que hay que hacer inversiones de mil millones, cuatro mil millones, etc. Además en el T20 ha habido movimientos durate este verano, ya ha entrado BNP Paribas y otras tomando las primeras posiciones. 
Es una inversión muy arriesgada teniendo en cuenta que la mina está en Filipinas. 
Por cierto las Perseus Mining me van también fatal. Han ido cayendo, cayendo desde los 2 AUD , ahora en 1.45. Por suerte las compré en 1.35. Eso me pasa por ir a largos en una situación tan caótica como la que vivimos, con el oro cayendo , nadie sabe porqué. 
Suerte a tod@s.
Por cierto , si os gustan las mineras de oro exploradoras miraros Predictive (PDI) de ASX.





A potential Tier-1 gold mine located in West Africa


The Bankan Gold Project located in north-east Guinea, covers four exploration permits, Kaninko, Saman, Bokoro and Argo.




www.predictivediscovery.com




En junio entró Blackrock. Yo no entro porque no tengo más money y me lo juego todo al rojo de Celsius.


----------



## DDT (20 Oct 2022)

Como veis entrar ahora en alguna minera de oro o de otros metales
Los precios de los metales están bajos
El euro está muy despreciado, así que cuando suban si el euro está ya más alto las acciones valdrían más.
Lei un comentario que Cava había recomendado Newmont.
A mi me gustan De Grey, Mako Gold o Predictive como exploradora y Yamana como productora, porque Perseus ya tengo. Como lo veis?


----------



## Dolce (20 Oct 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Como veis entrar ahora en alguna minera de oro o de otros metales
> Los precios de los metales están bajos
> El euro está muy despreciado, así que cuando suban si el euro está ya más alto las acciones valdrían más.
> Lei un comentario que Cava había recomendado Newmont.
> A mi me gustan De Grey, Mako Gold o Predictive como exploradora y Yamana como productora, porque Perseus ya tengo. Como lo veis?



INFINITY LITHIUM CORP. INF. ASX.
Minera australiana con proyecto de mina de litio en Extremadura.
El proyecto se está haciendo rogar por las trabas administrativas, pero saldrá adelante y su cotización se disparará.
Europa no se puede permitir dejar bajo tierra su segundo mayor depósito de este mineral imprescindible ra las baterías.


----------



## DDT (20 Oct 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> INFINITY LITHIUM CORP. INF. ASX.
> Minera australiana con proyecto de mina de litio en Extremadura.
> El proyecto se está haciendo rogar por las trabas administrativas, pero saldrá adelante y su cotización se disparará.
> Europa no se puede permitir dejar bajo tierra su segundo mayor depósito de este mineral imprescindible ra las baterías.



Uy, está ya me la estuve mirando, y el depósito es buenísimo. Pero nuestro bobierno y los ecolojetas no permitirán la extraccion. De momento no les han dado la orden de darle luz verde.


----------



## Dolce (20 Oct 2022)

La llevo siguiendo de cerca mucho tiempo, el alcalde (amigo de Antonio y puesto por él) pasó de decir que si se hacía la mina dimitía a ver el nuevo proyecto subterráneo con buenos ojos y como una oportunidad para la ciudad.
Son cambios sutiles los que van haciendo cada poco tiempo para que los cuatro gatos del No a la Mina pierdan el poco apoyo que les queda y puedan vender el proyecto como una oportunidad única de desarrollo para la ciudad.
El proyecto va para adelante sí o sí.


----------



## Kozak (21 Oct 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Como veis entrar ahora en alguna minera de oro o de otros metales
> Los precios de los metales están bajos
> El euro está muy despreciado, así que cuando suban si el euro está ya más alto las acciones valdrían más.
> Lei un comentario que Cava había recomendado Newmont.
> A mi me gustan De Grey, Mako Gold o Predictive como exploradora y Yamana como productora, porque Perseus ya tengo. Como lo veis?



Wheaton o Franco-Nevada están interesantes también, Baelo las lleva.

En las que estoy mirando más últimamente es en las de uranio, como Denison Mines o Cameco, ambas canadienses y no están caras (Cameco más, y es el terror de un PERista, estaba por 120). Cameco tiene la interesante noticia de ser copropietaria al 49% de Westinghouse. O sea, una minera de uranio que también posee un fabricante de reactores nucleares (el otro 51% se lo va a quedar Brookfield).


----------



## DDT (21 Oct 2022)

Dolce dijo:


> La llevo siguiendo de cerca mucho tiempo, el alcalde (amigo de Antonio y puesto por él) pasó de decir que si se hacía la mina dimitía a ver el nuevo proyecto subterráneo con buenos ojos y como una oportunidad para la ciudad.
> Son cambios sutiles los que van haciendo cada poco tiempo para que los cuatro gatos del No a la Mina pierdan el poco apoyo que les queda y puedan vender el proyecto como una oportunidad única de desarrollo para la ciudad.
> El proyecto va para adelante sí o sí.



No me lo puedo de creer. Si hasta parecen tener la aprobación de la menestra de transición ecológica. Pues que pena pq hace tiempo estaban bien baratas.





INFINITY LITHIUM CORPORATION LIMITED INF(ASX) - ASX Share Price & News | HotCopper Forum


HotCopper has news, discussion, prices and market data on INFINITY LITHIUM CORPORATION LIMITED. Join the HotCopper ASX share market forum today for free.




hotcopper.com.au




En hotcopper tienes la última presentación de ayer 20 octubre. Pinta buena tiene.
En Portugal hay también otro depósito de litio muy bueno, pero la cosa estaba también muy parada. Voy a ver si me acuerdo y lo busco.


----------



## Dolce (21 Oct 2022)

Bajaron a 0,06$ Aus. pero han recuperado los 0,20.
Todavía me parecen baratas.


----------



## DDT (21 Oct 2022)

Ah Savannah, y el otro son los piratas de Lusorecursos.
Te pongo enlaces por si te interesan, por comparar. Los piratas no cotizan.








Savannah Resources Plc - Home


Europe’s leading conventional lithium development company. Savannah owns one of the most significant lithium raw material assets within the European Union.




www.savannahresources.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Oct 2022)

All the Metals We Mined in 2021: Visualized


See all the 2.8 billion tonnes of metals mined in 2021.




www.visualcapitalist.com


----------



## Mochuelo (4 Nov 2022)

Oferta de Panamerican y Agnico para comprar Yamana

Si quedan por ahi algunos supervivientes de la comunidad de inversores en mineria de oro y plata sabran lo que significa la M&A en este entorno tan pesimista.

Y esto quizas signifique algo más que el rebote de gato muerto. Cruzemos los dedos.


----------



## Mochuelo (10 Nov 2022)

Más madera.... en M&A. Esta vez en el mundillo de las regalias. Para que luego que no hay vidilla en los "bottoms".

Triple Flag y Maverix se combinan


----------



## DDT (11 Nov 2022)

Esta subiendo el OROOOO. Alguna idea de como puede seguir la cosa. De momento todas las mineras de oro para arriba van. Yo estoy dudosa que hacer con Perseus. Me perdí la última montaña rusa donde pude vender a más de 1.90 y volver a comprar a 1.35 porque la llevo a largo plazo, pero tal como está la bolsa que parece la feria......
Queria vender Perseus apara comprar Predictive pero ya ha pegado un arreon y como es exploradora hay gran riesgo de quedar atrapada varios años. 
Por cierto si os gusta el cobre miraros Celsius Resources, la llevo con más de 80% de pérdidas pero la semana que viene quiero invertir 1000 eurillos para la jubilación. Aunque tarde unos añitos es apuesta segura. Ya tenemos a BNP Paribas posicionándose en el top 20.


----------



## LadyBug (12 Nov 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Alguna idea de como puede seguir la cosa.



La inflación no va a parar de subir y el papel moneda irá perdiendo todo su valor.

No creo que veamos ya grandes caídas, pienso que por fin después de tanto esperar, ya vamos a comenzar a subir 

​


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Nov 2022)

He comprado un poco de MMX Maverick Metals. Empresa de Royaltues de oro.

It has good pint.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DDT (13 Nov 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> He comprado un poco de MMX Maverick Metals. Empresa de Royaltues de oro.
> 
> It has good pint.
> 
> ...



No me convence, tiene un per muy alto. Yo prefiero comprar acciones de las propias minas. Y si me equivoco, me equivoco yo.


----------



## DDT (15 Nov 2022)

Ya tenemos acuerdo con la comunidad indígena de Filipinas, otro pasito para poder minar. CLA.


----------



## DDT (18 Nov 2022)

Hala ya tengo otras 200000 Celsius para promediar. Ahora a sentarme a esperar a que suban.


----------



## DDT (7 Ene 2023)

Parece que el oro va subiendo discretamente
Os propongo otra minera australiana, como no, a ver qué os parece. Gold Road Resources. Tiene muy buena pinta con mina ya en producción y encima se ha hecho con el 20%de De Grey. Yo no he entrado pero estoy valorando comprar algunas acciones. Se aceptan comentarios.


----------



## Visilleras (7 Ene 2023)

DDT dijo:


> También tengo dos mineras australianas más , dos penny stocks, pero prefiero hablar de ellas en el hilo de penny stocks.




¿Y ese hilo dónde estaba, que no lo encuentro?


----------



## DDT (7 Ene 2023)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y ese hilo dónde estaba, que no lo encuentro?



Tronald Dump lo borró. 
Solo queda uno más antiguo con la última entrada de 2019, pero esta muerto, ya no escribe nadie.


----------



## DDT (7 Ene 2023)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me sorprende ver un hilo con más de cien páginas sobre altcoins y no ver ninguno sobre el mercado OTC y las penny stocks (acciones a centavo).
> 
> ...



Lo abrió este Planetaotc, que creo un grupo de telegram, yo no estoy.


----------



## DDT (7 Ene 2023)

Afortunadamente no he vendido todavía las Perseus, ahora están a 2,33 y el precio del oro a 1870 y el cambio AUD euro a 0.64. Y no se interpretar una gráfica. Como siga subiendo el oro seguirán alcistas. No se si aguantsrlas hasta febrero que publiquen los datos del último semestre que seguro que son buenos. En hotcopper un tipo con una gráfica pronostica que su irán a 3 y pico, mucho me parece. Esta es la gráfica.


----------



## DDT (7 Ene 2023)

Ojo al precio objetivo del analista de investing, jo, jo, jo, se le han corrido varias comas








Acciones Perseus Mining | Cotización ASX:PRU hoy - Investing.com


Todo sobre el precio de las acciones de Perseus Mining en bolsa (ASX:PRU), con gráficos, análisis y más sobre la cotización de Perseus Mining (Acciones PRU).



es.investing.com




Y anda que en Yancoal, sólo sube un 15.000%, jo, jo, lo debe haber puesto un becario.


----------



## DDT (Lunes a la(s) 3:37 PM)

Os dejo otra mi era exploradora de oro a tener en seguimiento. Yo no la llevo, pero la considero interesante. Anoche subió un 46% por un anuncio de una veta de oro muy buena, pero pequeña. Tiene pocas acciones y en el largo proceso hasta la producción de 4-5 años seguro que baja y hay tiempo para entrar.
Tempus Resources.





Tempus Resources Limited


An exploration company, established with the purpose of exploring and developing copper and other mineral opportunities.




www.tempusresources.com.au


----------

